
Apple honors eight developers with annual Apple Design Awards - todsacerdoti
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2020/06/apple-honors-eight-developers-with-annual-apple-design-awards/
======
raxxorrax
So the companies are honored, not developers personally. Phew, I already
feared I have to look at ugly nerds. Dodged a bullet there Apple, would be a
bad fit on a fully stylized site.

------
lapcatsoftware
No Mac apps.

~~~
savoytruffle
At least some of the games (the ones on Apple Arcade) are also available on
Mac.

